# UJAM Virtual Guitar Review (Carbon, Silk, Amber, Sparkle, Iron)



## Mike Enjo (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi folks! I've been getting my hands dirty with Carbon - a virtual guitar from ujam. I also gave their whole guitar range a test run. Check the video to see which you prefer!

WATCH HERE:


----------



## AndyP (Nov 13, 2019)

Thanks for the review Mike! A good overview of what the libraries can do and how they sound.

I use Iron and am basically happy with it if I use an external amp simulation. Carbon doesn't convince me of the sound. At least not from the demos, they sound more like hybrid synth than guitar. Dynamic Layer would be an improvement.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Nov 13, 2019)

I found a trick for improving the sound on the UJAM guitars. Bypass their amps and use a better amp sim, and depending on the sound you're going for, use Blue Cat's "Re-Guitar" to change the tone of the guitar to something a little more realistic. Theses guitars lack fret noises so there is always something a little too clean about them, but if you Re-Guitar them, and re-amp them, they can start to sound a little less synth-like.


----------

